# بنات الناس لعبه في ايديك واختك تحافظ عليها!



## candy shop (31 مايو 2007)

ة البنت كالزجاج اذا انكسر يصعب اصلاحه 




وحياتها وكرامتها ليست ملكها , خصوصا بالمجتمعات العربية ..




للفتاة حقوقها وكرامتها وانسانيتها.. 




فتعلمت وتفهمت ما لها وما عليها 



لكن كتير اوى من الشباب بيقبل انه يحب ويكون ليه بنات كتير صديقات 



ولكن ميرضاش لاخته انها تحب شاب وترتبط بيه ليه؟؟؟؟



هل هوه بيخاف على اخته لانه بيبقى حاسس انه بيعمل حاجه غلط



لما بيتعرف على بنت او بيحبها 



او ده لانه بيكون بيضحك علي البنت دى



وبيوهمها انه بيحبها وخايف على اخته يحصل معاها كده 



ولو ده صحيح انك بتضحك على البنات



يبقى مش حرام عليك تجرح قلب انسانه حبيتك 



وايه اللى هتستفاده او هتحس بيه لما تجرحها وتسيبها فى الاخر



ما رأي الشاب الذي يغازل وفي لحظة يري اخته



في نفس موقعه مع شاب اخر فتثور ثائرته 



واذا كنت تمنع اختك من تكوين صداقة مع شاب



( يصبح عدوك لو انك عرفت ذلك عن اختك)



فلماذا تقبل ذلك على نفسك؟



وكأن بنات الناس لعبة واختك فقط هي الانسانه 






كلمه اخيرة للشباب


اليوم لك وبكرة عليك 


والي بتعمله ببنات الناس


هيحصل معاك و هتشوفه ولو بعد حين 



ياله عايزة اعرف رأيكم بنات وشباب فى الموضوع ده 


​


----------



## Coptic Man (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بنات الناس لعبه في ايديك واختك تحافظ عليها!*

موضوع رائع يا كاندي

وفعلا 



> اليوم لك وبكرة عليك
> 
> 
> والي بتعمله ببنات الناس
> ...




كلام مضبوط وسواء في الاخت او في بيناتنا في المستقبل

الرب يباركك​


----------



## kamer14 (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بنات الناس لعبه في ايديك واختك تحافظ عليها!*

موضوع جميل يا كاندى وعندك حق


----------



## candy shop (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بنات الناس لعبه في ايديك واختك تحافظ عليها!*

ميرسى ليك يا كوبتك على الرد والتشجيع

ربنا يبارك جياتك​


----------



## candy shop (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بنات الناس لعبه في ايديك واختك تحافظ عليها!*

ميرسى ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## tina_tina (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بنات الناس لعبه في ايديك واختك تحافظ عليها!*

جميل اوى الموضوع
بس مين يفهم ويستوعب


----------



## †السريانيه† (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بنات الناس لعبه في ايديك واختك تحافظ عليها!*

كلامك صح ياكاندي الشاب الي بيضحك على بنات الناس اكيد الناس حتضحك على اخته
لازم الشباب يحافظ على مشاعر اي بنت يقابلها مش يضحك عليها لان ربنا ميرضاش بكده
ميرسي لتعبك معانا ياكاندي  ربنا يباركك 
سلام المسيح​


----------



## استير (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بنات الناس لعبه في ايديك واختك تحافظ عليها!*

موضوع جميل بجد يا كاندى 
و بقالى كتير اوى نفسى اعرف نفسى الاجابة من الشباب بالذات 
لية بيسمحو لنفسهم بحاجات مشى بيقبالهو عالى اخواتهم 
اية مشى خايفين من المستقبل ولا لما بتغلوط مشى بتخافو
 ان ممكن كل دا تشفو بيتكرار قدام عينكو بكل لحظة عدد عليكو 
كنت كتير بسمع جدة و بجد كنت بخاف اوى من الجملة دى الى بتقول 
( من يزرعة الاباء يرثهو الابناء ) مشى خايفين ولادكو يطلعو يعملو حاجة كدة 
و انتو الى تندموا فى الاخر. الشباب كله بيفكروا بمنطق واحد انهما مفيشى حاجة تفرق معاهما انهم يقذوا 
فى بنات الناسى لكن يجوا عند اختهم و يسببولها مشاكل خوفا عليها 
و الى ممكن يحصل ان ممكن اى بنت تعمل الى هى عايزة من وراهم 
و ساعتها بردوا هيرجعو يندموا ...........
شكرا ليكى يا كاندى بجد على الموضوع الرائع دا 
و بجد مهم جدا 

​


----------



## twety (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بنات الناس لعبه في ايديك واختك تحافظ عليها!*

*موضووووووع رائع وجامد بجد ياكاندى*
*وكان نفسى الاولاد يكونوا اكتر يشاركوا ويردوا*

*بس انا سمعت كلمه ومتاكده انها صح*
*الولد بعد امه واخته*
*مش بيهمه غير خطيبته او مراته وبسسسسسسسس*
*مش حبيبته ولا اللى بيكلمها ولا صاحبته*
*بسييييييييييييييط لو لقيتى ولد جدع بجد يدافع عن البنت*
*او يعاملها زى اخته*
*ربنا يحفظ عبيدة ويرحمنا*

*وبلاش ينسوا ان زرع النهاردة حصادة بكرة*
*ميرسى ياكاتدى على الموضوع الراااااااااااااائع دة*
*ربنا يعوضك ياقمر*


----------



## الحمد لله مسلم (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بنات الناس لعبه في ايديك واختك تحافظ عليها!*

الاسلام الحمد لله الطريق ازاى نحافظ على بناتنا بس للأسف مش كتير اللى بيمشو على الطريق دا من المسلمين المفروض مافيش حاجه عندنا اسمها اصاحب دا او دى عامل للبنت كرامه البنت جوهره لازم يتحافظ عليها مش اى غريب يكلمها او يشوف اللى بنشوفو دلوقت دا
"ما خلا رجل بامرأة إلا كان الشيطان ثالثهما" صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
شوفو ازاى مدى اساسيات للحياه لو مشينا عليها مش حنتعب ولا حنفكر نحط موضوع زى دا وناخد لسه فيه الأراء


----------



## candy shop (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنات الناس لعبه في ايديك واختك تحافظ عليها!*

ميرسى ليكى يا تينا ويارب يستوعبوا​


----------



## candy shop (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنات الناس لعبه في ايديك واختك تحافظ عليها!*

ميرسى ليكى يا السريانيه

وكما تدينوا تدانوا

ميرسى ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنات الناس لعبه في ايديك واختك تحافظ عليها!*

ميرسى ليكى يا استير

بس عايزه اقولك ان الشاب هيبقى واثق من نفسه

لكن معندوش ثقه فى اى حد تانى 

ولو هو مش كويس هيعتقد كل الناس وحشين

ربنا يستر على بناتنا

ويبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنات الناس لعبه في ايديك واختك تحافظ عليها!*

ميرسى يا تويتى ياحببتى 

فعلا ياريت الشباب تشارك

صح عندك حق اى حد تانى بعيد عن امه واخته ومراته او خطيبته مش هيهتم

ولا يخاف عليها

بس بلاش نظلم الشباب اكديد فى شباب جدعان

ميرسى وربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## candy shop (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنات الناس لعبه في ايديك واختك تحافظ عليها!*

شكرااا ليك على الرد يا الحمد لله مسلم

فعلا البنات جوهره ولازم نحافظ عليها

اشكرك​


----------



## basboosa (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنات الناس لعبه في ايديك واختك تحافظ عليها!*

موضوع جميل جدا وياريت يكون الرد الاكتر للولاد علشان نعرف رايهم


----------



## candy shop (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنات الناس لعبه في ايديك واختك تحافظ عليها!*

منتظره ردهم يا بسوسه 


ميرسى يا حببتى​


----------



## merola (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنات الناس لعبه في ايديك واختك تحافظ عليها!*

_*موضوع حلوووووووووووو اوى يا كاندى و فعلا عندك حق كل واحد بيعمل حاجات فى الناس و مش بيرضيها على نفسة و لا على قرايبة *_​


----------



## LOLA012 (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنات الناس لعبه في ايديك واختك تحافظ عليها!*

الموضوع جميل جدا يا كاندى وعند حق فى كل الكلام ده وانا نفسى كمان اعرف ليه 
ممكن يكون ده من تاثر المجتمع بتعنا عليه وانه عارف ان اللى بتحبه دى بتبقى اجرمت 
علشان كدة مش عايز اخته تعمل كده 
بس هو بكدة نسى كلام الانجيل (كما فعلت يفعل بك عملك يرتد على راسك )
ميرسى كتير يا كاندى يا حبيبتى​


----------



## candy shop (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنات الناس لعبه في ايديك واختك تحافظ عليها!*

ميرسى يا ميرولا 

والمفروض ان الانسان اللى ما يرضهوش على نفسه ميرضهوش على غيره


شكراااااااااا يا حببتى
​


----------



## candy shop (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنات الناس لعبه في ايديك واختك تحافظ عليها!*

انا يا لولا منتظره رأى الشباب

فى الموضوع ده

ميرسى يا حببتى​


----------



## زيدان المصري (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنات الناس لعبه في ايديك واختك تحافظ عليها!*

سلام ربنا معاكي ياكاندي
          انا معرفش أحساس الشباب بالمعاكسة يبئي أزاي لأني مابعرفش أعاكس أصلا وده مش خيابة مني لكن أنا بعتبر كل البنات أخواتي ولا يحق لي معاكسة اي بنت منهم وهذا هو شعوري الحقيقي وليس تمثيل ولكن أنا شايف أنك متشددة ومتحاملة علي الشباب وشايفة أ البنات مظلومة .
         أنا عارف أن البنت لما تحب حبها مش ممكن يقارن بحب الولد لأن في أغلب الأحيان حب الولد حب تياري بيطلع عليه النهار يسيحه زي الزبده.
        لكن حب البنت شئ أخر فالبنات عندما تحب تعطي بلا حساب وهذه هي المشكلة . فيجب أن تعطي البنت حبها لمن يستحقها وكيف تختبر إن كان هذا الشاب يستحقها ام لا إلا إذا كانت لديها القوة في تحكيم العقل وليس القلب فتحكيم القلب يودي في دهية ولكن تحكيم العقل يودي للزواج.
       فالتليفون الأن ليس هو الموضة الجديدة ولكن النت والدش هو أحدث موضة في هذا العصر فيستطيع الشباب أن يتعرفوا علي كل شئ حسب أهوائهم الشخصية وميولهم التي يحبها.
       فالعالم مفتوح بخيره وشره امامنا ويجب أن يكون من يسيطر علي هذا الأنفتاح العالمي في المعرفة.
       فمن يستطيع أن يلجم شهواتنا غير كلمة الله ونتعرف عليها في الأساس الأسري في البيت والكنيسة ومتابعة تنفيذها بدقة .
       لذلك قال الكتاب المقدس ( أذكر خالقك في أيام شبابك ) لماذا أيام الشباب لأنها هي التي تحدد الطريق الذي نمشي فيه أما طرق الله وهي كثيرة وأما طريق الشيطان وهو طريق واحد ومعروف نهايته .
      لكم مني كل التحيات أخوكم في المسيح وأنتم جميعا أخوتي


----------



## candy shop (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنات الناس لعبه في ايديك واختك تحافظ عليها!*

اولا احيك يا زيدان انك بتعتبر البنات كلهم اخواتك

وياريت كل الشباب يعملوا كده انما انت واحد من القلائل

وبعدين صدقنى انا مش متحامله على الشباب بالعكس انا نفسى يعملوا زيك

لان البنت بطبيعتها عاطفيه ورقيقه وحساسه 
وللاسف بتصدق اى كلمه حلوه شاب يقولها وخصوصا لما يتقنها

وانا معاك ان النت والدش من اخطر الواسائل

شكرااااااا ليك يا زيدان وربنا يكون معاك​


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنات الناس لعبه في ايديك واختك تحافظ عليها!*

كاندي اول شي بشكرك على طرح الموضوع الجميل 
ثانيا 
باختصار الاجابة تكمن في عبرة :

ماهو حلال لي حرام على الآخرين


----------



## candy shop (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنات الناس لعبه في ايديك واختك تحافظ عليها!*

شكرا ليك
بس ماهو حلال لي حرام على الآخرين

دا سؤال ولا هو ا ردك

شكرا وحمدلله على السلامه يا thelife.pro​


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنات الناس لعبه في ايديك واختك تحافظ عليها!*

لا يا كاندي 
دا هو الرد 
نحنا كمجتمع شرقي اكثر الشباب بينطلقوا من مبدأ 

ماهو حلال لي حرام على الآخرين 

يعني 
ممكن انا احكي مع بنت بس غير ممكن ان تتكلم اختي مع شاب 
ممكن انا اخرج اسهر لوقت متاخر لكن اخوتي الشباب لا اسمح لهم 
ممكن ان اعمل هذا ولكن لا اسمح لاخوتي ان يعملوه 

كل شيء الانسان يسمح لنفسه ان يفعله لكن لا يسمح للآخرين بذلك 
هذه اطباعنا 
ولكن اعود واقول لك ليس  الجميع هكذا 

اعرف كثير من الشباب اخواتهم تقف مع شباب امامهم وتتحدث اليهم 
الكثيرون بنعتوه بالمغفل 
ولكن بالحقيقة انه لا يوجد جدار يفصل بينه وبين اخته 
وكل ما يحدث معها تخبره به 
لهذا فهو يعرف كل شيء عن اخته 
وايضا هو مانح الثقة لها 
اي انه يثق بأفكارها ومبادءها

شكرا لك كاندي


----------



## magedbey (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنات الناس لعبه في ايديك واختك تحافظ عليها!*

موضوعك جميل بس انتى ليه بتفترضى الفرض السئ ؟ 
ليه ما تقوليش ان انا بحب فعلا الانسانة اللى انا مرتبط بيها ومخلص معاها 
لكن انا خايف ان الشاب اللى هتحبه اختى يطلع مش زيى
يعنى يضحك عليها وما يبقاش مخلص معاها 
علشان كدا فى شباب لما بيعرفوا حاجة زى كدا بيقابلوا الشاب اللى عرفتة اختهم
وبيتكلموا معاه ويشوفوا نيته وبيوصلوا لاتفاق مع بعض
بمعنى ان خوفى على اختى مش معناه انى مش خايف على الانسانة اللى بحبها 
لكن انا خايف من نية الشخص اللى بتحبة اختى


----------



## زيدان المصري (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنات الناس لعبه في ايديك واختك تحافظ عليها!*

سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع الجميع
               شكرا ياكاندي لأنك مقتنعة بالكلام نسبيا لكن فيه هدف من كلامي وأحب أوضحة في سطور قليلة وهو أن لما الشباب يتعرفوا علي بعضهم داخل الكنيسة هايكون تعارف مقدس منه نكسر حاجز الخوف بين الولد والبنت ومنه تختبر الشباب هذه المعرفة لكي تكون هي أزالة الخوف من التعارف ويكون التعارف مبارك وليس له أهداف أخري مهما كانت لأن ممكن البنت تتعرف علي أي شاب خارج الكنيسة ومفيش عندها خبرة كافية بالتعارف فتصدق اي كلمة تقال لكن إذا اخذت الخبرة في التعامل هنا الهدف تحقق ويكون في ذكاء من الجانبين لأن مش البنت لوحدها اللي بتنجرف وراء هذه الصداقات ولكن الولد أيضا .
              وشكرا لكل المنتدي والكل الشباب اللي بشارك برأي نافع وبناء في كل المواضيع .
              وشكرا أيضا لشكرك الجميل ربنا معانا كلنا


----------



## رومانتيك (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنات الناس لعبه في ايديك واختك تحافظ عليها!*

موضوعك حلو جدا ياكاندى بس ياريت الناس تفهم ده وتحاول انها تعمله من غير تعصب الولد الشرقى ف انه ليه مطلق الحريه ف انه يعمل اى حاجه لكن البنت لا ميرسى ياسكرة ربنا يعوضك


----------



## jim_halim (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنات الناس لعبه في ايديك واختك تحافظ عليها!*

 

سلام و نعمة .. 

أغلب  الأولاد بيحللوا لنفسهم و يحرموا علي أخواتهم البنات أو بناتهم  .. 

حلال ليه أنه يحب و يصاحب لكن حرام علي أخته  , حلال ليه أنه يسهر بره البيت و يخرج في الوقت اللي هو عايزه لكن حرام علي أخته .. 

و ده من منطلق أن الراجل راجل .. و الست ست ... و الرجال قوامون علي النساء .. 

هو ممكن يعك و ينيل الدنيا براحته و ينجوا بفعلته .. ربما كمان يحصل علي لقب ( مقطع السمكة و ديلها ) 

لكن البنت غير مسموح لها بالخطأ , و لو غلطت لا أعتقد أن أي حد ها يكون مستعد أنه يسامحها .. 

و قطعاً  لن تحصل علي لقب ( مقطعة السمكة و ديلها ) .. 

و الموضوع هو نتيجة للتراث الكبير الذي يحقر من المرأة و يعتبرها هم كبير علي القلب 
من ساعة ما تتولد الأب ما يرتحش غير لما يجوزها و يخلص من همها ... 
أو بمعني آخر يصدر المشكلة لرجل آخر .. يتحمل هو هذا الهم الكبير ... 

المفروض أن الكل .. الرجل و المرأة يمشوا صح .. و في النور .. 

يتعاملوا صح ..  في حدود الأدب و الإحترام , و يلبسوا صح .. ما يليق بأبناء الله .. 


​


----------



## candy shop (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنات الناس لعبه في ايديك واختك تحافظ عليها!*

اشكرك انا طبعا مع ان الاخ لازم يصاحب اخته ويديها الثقه

وقدر من الحريه ودا ما يمنعش انه ياخد باله منها


لانها مهما كانت ملتزمه فمعلش بعض انا بقول بعض

الشباب ليهم حيل كتير علشان كده لازم كل البنات 

يخدوا بالهم كويس اوى  وشكرااا يا thelife.pro​


----------



## candy shop (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنات الناس لعبه في ايديك واختك تحافظ عليها!*

العكس انا مش بفترض فرض سىء

انا بقول لانك انت او غيرك كل واحد هيقول انا واثق 

من نفسى ومعنديش ثقه فى حد تانى  بدون زعل 

الل هيكون قاعد مع اختك هيقول نفس الكلام

انا بطرح المواضيع دى علشان نلاقى حل لانى انا خايفه على البنات

من كل اللى بيحصل من قله من الشباب

لازم يكون فى صداقه بين الاخ واخته

وشكراااااا يا magedbey​


----------



## candy shop (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنات الناس لعبه في ايديك واختك تحافظ عليها!*

انا اشكرك يا زيدان على ردك الجميل

انا معاك اخل الكنيسه مفيش مشكله

انا بتكلم عن الكليات  وخارجها

معلش برضه هقول فى بعض الشباب بيكلوا عقول البنات

الكلام الناعم والاسطوانات

انا فعلا خايفه على البنات ربنا يحافظ عليهم

وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنات الناس لعبه في ايديك واختك تحافظ عليها!*

شكرا ليك يا رومانتيك على أيك

واتنمنى يكون الاخ واخته اصدقاء

شكرااااااا​


----------



## candy shop (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنات الناس لعبه في ايديك واختك تحافظ عليها!*

مش عارفه ليه عندى احساس انك مش بتحب البنات صح  

وبدل ما ادى الولد الصلاحيه انه يقطع السمكه وديلها زى ما بتقول


ليه مقلوش خاف على البنت دى زى ما تخاف على اختك وليه البنت هم

لولا  البنات ماكان فى اولاد ولا انا غلطانه 

لو كل شاب خاف على البنت مكنش يبقى فى قلق

اشكرك يا   jim_halim​


----------



## thelife.pro (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنات الناس لعبه في ايديك واختك تحافظ عليها!*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> اشكرك انا طبعا مع ان الاخ لازم يصاحب اخته ويديها الثقه
> 
> وقدر من الحريه ودا ما يمنعش انه ياخد باله منها
> 
> ...



كاندي في يوم من الايام سئل احد الحكماء :
من احب اليك اخوك ام صديقك 
فاجاب الحكيم :
ما احب أخي إلا إذا كان لي صديقا 

بمعنى آخر البنت يوم اللي بتريد تحكي مع شب رح تحكي معو ومن دون علم أحد 
ورح يكون مجال الخطأ اكبر 
علشان كدا انا بفضل 
ان الشاب لازم يكون صديق لاختو قبل ما يكون أخ
وما لازم يعارض إذا اختو حكت مع شب 
لانه عندما يكون لها صديقا 
فسوف يكون على علم بكل ما يدور بينهما 
ويكون قد زرع الثقة في اخته 
ودفعها للابتعاد عن الخطأ 

كاندي للاسف مافي كتير ناس بتآمن بهل الفكرة 
الكل بيمنعوا اخواتهم وبناتهم من التكلم مع شباب 
مع العلم ان هؤلاء الفتياة يتكلمون مع اكثر من شاب وبالسر 
وطريقهم هذا واسع وسهل الدخول 
وهو نفس الطريق الذي اخبرنا عنه السيد المسيح وهو طريق الهلاك 
ووصفه بانه : 
اوسع الابواب واسهل الطرق 

اشكرك كاندي


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنات الناس لعبه في ايديك واختك تحافظ عليها!*

لو سمحتوا انا لى رأى فى هذا الموضوع .... أنه الحكايه كلها هى البنت وطريقه تربيتها واعتقد ان خير الامور الوسط يعنى لا مانع ان امنح البنت قدر من الحريه مكبله بثقه والصداقه لا تكون فقط مع الاخ بل مع الام والاب ايضا" وصدقونى عن تجربه ان الموضوع ده بيكون مريح للا سره كلها انه ميبقاش فى اسرار بينهم ..... وبالتالى ميكنش فى خوف انها تحكى عن أى جديد فى حياتها ولكن وبالعكس لو اصبحت الشده والكبت والرفض الدائم للبنت هى طريقه التعامل سوف يجى  اليوم الذى تكذب البنت لكى تفعل شى وقد يكون لا  يستحق الكذب ولكن المشكله انها سوف تعتاد الكذب وهنا سو ف تظهر المشكله الحقيقيه بانه   سيكون مصدر نصيحتها من خارج البيت وما ادراكم ما خارج البيت .... وربنا يستر .....هذا  رأ يى وارجو أن يكون صحيحا" وشكرا"


----------



## candy shop (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنات الناس لعبه في ايديك واختك تحافظ عليها!*

علشان كده انا بقول ياريت كل شاب يعرف بنت

يخاف عليها زى ما بيخاف على اخته

دى امنيه 

شكراا يا thelife.pro​


----------



## candy shop (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنات الناس لعبه في ايديك واختك تحافظ عليها!*

شكراااا ليكى يا دونا على ردك

صح يا دونا

وربنا يوفقك​


----------



## thelife.pro (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنات الناس لعبه في ايديك واختك تحافظ عليها!*

كاندي هذه افضل امنية سمعتها بحياتي واتمنى ان تتحقق يوما من الايام 
ولكنني اعتقدها حلم بحد ذاته 
لانه لا بد من وجود الصالحون والسيؤن 

شكرا الك على هل الموضوع الجميل على الله ان يكون هذا الموضوع 
قد اثر قليلا في عقول بعض المتعصبين لاخواتهم كثيرا 
ويتحدثون مع بنات الغير


اشكرك كاندي


----------



## candy shop (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنات الناس لعبه في ايديك واختك تحافظ عليها!*

انا كمان اتمنى انها  تحقق

شكرا ليك وربنا يكون معاك ويوفقك 

يا thelife.pro​


----------

